

I just felt an intense love for django and python ideology reading this - csantini

&#60;&#60; ModelForm:
If you’re building a database-driven app, chances are you’ll have forms that map closely to Django models. For instance, you might have a BlogComment model, and you want to create a form that lets people submit comments. In this case, it would be redundant to define the field types in your form, because you’ve already defined the fields in your model. &#62;&#62;<p>from http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/topics/forms/modelforms/#topics-forms-modelforms
======
adamtj
But good luck if that's not the case.

